# mausklick programm



## csfungamer (1. August 2005)

Kann mir jemand ein Programm schreiben das wenn man auf der Tastertur "k" drückt,
anfängt viele Mausklicks zu verursachen und wenn man wieder "k" drückt damit aufhört.


----------



## Ein_Freund (1. August 2005)

"Kann mir mal jemand ein Programm schreiben..." naja, also geholfen wird Dir hier sicher gern ;-)

Aber ein bissl konkreter darf's schon sein. Wo klemmt's denn genau?


----------



## csfungamer (1. August 2005)

ich brach für nen game nen programm was viele mausklicks verusracht, 
weil ich nicht die ganze zeit so viel klicken will.


----------



## csfungamer (1. August 2005)

z.b. dieses programm www.mpcx.net/index.php?page=tools/mausklick 
nur ohne "x" und "y" sondern an dem punkt wo die maus grade ist und der Timer 
soll unter 1 sec das möglichs viele klicks kommen.


----------



## Hafke (4. August 2005)

Is das Prog so rein zufällig für CS?


----------



## csfungamer (4. August 2005)

ne für wc3


----------

